# Is this pocket watch worth the price?



## Sheppard (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello everyone. I'm looking for some advice and opinions on whether this watch is worth the £300 asking price or is it over the top?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

I gave you some considered advice on a 'family' piece the other day.

May I ask if this additional item is in your possession already?

Regards

Alan


----------



## Sheppard (Dec 17, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> I gave you some considered advice on a 'family' piece the other day.
> 
> ...


 Hi Alan, you're advice was lovely thank you.

No it's not. It's something that caught my eye that's available for sale online but wasn't sure if the price was too much for it or not.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

In my opinion no. I just saw someone selling 2 watches with a very very similarly designed movement and they were very cheap. If it was an Omega or a Longines then yes but I think it's worth less, especially given that it might need a few touch ups here and there.


----------



## Sheppard (Dec 17, 2016)

gimli said:


> In my opinion no. I just saw someone selling 2 watches with a very very similarly designed movement and they were very cheap. If it was an Omega or a Longines then yes but I think it's worth less, especially given that it might need a few touch ups here and there.


 Thanks for the advice! I'm new to pocket watches in general so didn't want to risk spending that much on something not worth it. I shall keep looking before I buy my first one (excluding my family one).


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The face and the teeth engraved on the balance c0ck make it more unusual, it's still a verge, but with round pillars so its 1820 ish...... if you had two bidders in an auction it may well reach that price............

It is a nice thing actually, if i was offered it i would be very tempted.........


----------

